

NASA website down to due to lack of Govt funding - hrjet
http://www.nasa.gov

======
robodale
I picture the Mars rovers stuck in "Drive" and rolling slowly across the
barren landscape...their last command before the shutdown...

------
hrjet
The message shown is:

Due to the lapse in federal government funding, this website is not available.
We sincerely regret this inconvenience.

For information about available government services, visit USA.gov.

------
Piskvorrr
The real question is: did NASA also shut down the respective part of the ISS?
;)

